# calking a tub



## Bacon (Jan 23, 2007)

I am trying to recalk my tub. I was told at one time to use latex or sylicone calk depending of the type of surround. I believe my surround is vinyl or acrylic. It is on a porceline tub. The old calk stuck to the the tub but not the surround and mildew was behind it. I followed the advice on another tub and after 8 years I still had no mildew. I want to do this right the first time. It is to much work to do every year. Unfortunately I can not remember the rule.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Make sure that you get all old mildewing caulking out and moisture behind out. Clean all residues left.

Use Silicone, NOT LATEX. There are some silicone caulks on the market now with anti-mildew additives in them.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Atlantic tells it well,
Clean it all off as well as you possibly can. allow it to dry thoroughly and wipe down with alcohol. I fill the tub with water about half way so it lowers the tub to its lowest point. Then apply Silicone II with for bathrooms it has mold protection.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> I fill the tub with water about half way so it lowers the tub to its lowest point[/QUOT
> May be why my caulk cracked. Seems I forgot to fill with water .


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Plastic and other type non-metal tubs usually need a mortarbed when installed to keep the from flexing when weight is introduced inside the unit. If the mortarbed is not installed the sides of the tub move and ruin caulk joints. With water in the tub, it makes up for the normal weight. Allow the water to stay in the tub until the caulk is fully cured. I agree with using silicone caulk.


----------

